# Started training in MMA



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Last week I started training in MMA. It's five nights a week and I'm getting trained in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and kickboxing. Best part is that it's only 75 bucks a month! So far I really enjoy it and the instructors are really down to earth and cool. It's small classes and a chick I know from work was willing to go to the first class with me and try it out so I wouldn't be so uncomfortable. I'm hoping it will help with my anxiety. I've always worried about getting in a confrontation and having to back down because I don't really know how to defend myself. I don't want to go out and start fights but I'd like to be able to walk away from some dickhead knowing I did it because it was the right thing to do and not because I'm a coward. Another cool thing is that most of the guys compete in grappling tournaments which I'm hoping to do myself. I'm thinking that some competition will help with my self esteem. Anyone else get involved in MMA or other martial arts and find it beneficial? I'm really excited about all of it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

very cool. I'd like to get involved in krav maga myself, there's a place very near me. I've always heard that mma training of some kind is very good for confidence, and everyone I've ever spoken to who has participated in it says the same thing. good on you for being so dedicated - five nights a week!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool, 75 a month is really cheap. I train MMA also, for about 2 yrs so far, and I enjoy it immensely. The cardio workout is second to none. Hopefully you can have confidence in defending yourself if something went down, and like you said, competing is something down the line that can be a possibility.,. I'd suggest to get a mouth guard and head gear, because you don't want broken teeth or cauliflower ear. Plus make sure you bleach all your clothes after you have trained in them, and take a shower immediately after training with antibacterial soap.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Krav Maga sounds awesome. I tried to find a place that offered it in my area but there aren't any around. I doubt I'll make it to all five classes every week, my girlfriend might shoot me if I don't make any time for her, but it'll be nice to have the option of going every night. I was surprised by how welcoming these people were. I checked out another Brazilian Jiu Jitsu class a couple years ago and those people didn't even talk to me. I was like wtf? You're trying to run a business here, you'd think you want to at least make me feel a little welcome. This new place is great though. Just have to check out a few different schools to see which one fits I suppose.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips rdrr. I don't suppose I'd look too great with cauliflower ear. I might be alright with some broken or missing teeth though since I'm currently living in Alabama, lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a mini-fantasy of someday being proficient in some sort of martial art...it'd be cool to know how to fight, even though I don't really want to ever need to do that.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Give it a try man. Maybe try to find someone to go check it out with you. That made it a lot easier for me.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

That is so bad a_ss_! I've fantasized about training in MMA. Unfortunately I'm not the most athletic guy in the world. I'm not obese or anything. I'm just really thin and kind of wimpy, I think. I'm a couch potato.

Are you a very athletic person? How hard do you think it would be for someone like me to get into MMA?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good for you. I really want to start some kind of martial arts training, but i would just feel too weird about going there on my own, and trying to fit in with the groups of people who are already friendly with each other.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I'm somewhat athletic. I played sports as a kid but put my bat down and picked up a bong when I was in high school. I'm only 5'7" about 150 lbs so I'm by no means a big guy. I'm not in the greatest shape right now either. I wouldn't let your size or perceived lack of athleticism prevent you from giving it a try. There is a chick in my class who weighs 110 lbs. I doubt she plans to do any cage fighting(neither do I) but I'm sure she gets a lot out of the training.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> Good for you. I really want to start some kind of martial arts training, but i would just feel too weird about going there on my own, and trying to fit in with the groups of people who are already friendly with each other.


I decided to just go in with the goal of doing something good for myself and trying to not worry whether or not I made any friends. My main reason for being there is to train, not socialize. Even if you were to try it out and make no friends, you could still get a lot out of it.


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

rdrr said:


> ... I'd suggest to get a mouth guard and head gear, because you don't want broken teeth or cauliflower ear. Plus make sure you bleach all your clothes after you have trained in them, and take a shower immediately after training with antibacterial soap.


Good advice. I'd add: take it slow, only roll with people you trust, its sooooo easy to get injured doing BJJ, and novices are most likely to injure you. Likewise you're most likely to injure someone else as a novice. Some of the choke holds can literally break your neck if done just slightly wrong, likewise the joint locks can dislocate and break bones. I saw a lot of guys with dislocated joints and broken bones in wrestling, where we weren't allowed to use joint locks, head locks and choke holds.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats great, I've been in MMA, BJJ and boxing for a few years now and am a fighter. The confidence that comes from it, is wonderful. Knowing how to fight, lets you have the confidence to walk away from fights.


----------



## slubberdegullion (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool, I do karate and find it extremely helpful, I got many friends and feel good when working out. Hope you will highly benefit from it.


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

Right on  Wish I could get the guts to do something similar! I'd love to get into martial arts... but I feel intimidated because I am out of shape, female, and 5'1.


----------



## bsrvg (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm 16 and been doing it for almost a year. It takes major discipline to not just do it but be great at it. It's not a sport but a way of life in a sense and hope you do well. Keep practicing and work hard. It takes years to master these arts and is a great thing your doing.


----------

